# Caladonian MacBrayne - Island Rover



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hello All

We're thinking of going to the Western Isles in September and have looked at the Island Rover tickets for a 6m 'van.

15 days = £579 for 'van + 2 x £76 for passengers = £152 Total £721

Despite the fact that this is for unlimited travel it is still a lot of money. Has anyone been successful in negotiating a discount with Caladonian MacBrayne, who appear to have a monopoly in this area?

Any advice, observations or experiences would be appreciated.

Regards

bill


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Friendly bump, boink, BTTT.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Friendly bump, boink, BTTT.


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

bill said:


> Hello All
> 
> We're thinking of going to the Western Isles in September and have looked at the Island Rover tickets for a 6m 'van.
> 
> ...


Sorry but monopoly does not equate to discount. The problem is that MacBrayne only have Motorhomes at 5 m and 8m with nothing in between. For your 6 m van you pay the full wack of 8 m. To quote the well known poem

_The Earth belongs unto the Lord
And all that it contains
Except the Kyles and the Western Isles
And they are all MacBrayne's_

Why not go for a Hopscotch Ticket No 8 starting at Oban and then out to Barra. Then make your way up the island chain to Lewis and then Stornoway to the mainland at Ullapool. We did it a couple of years ago and it was great.

Highlight was to wildcamp overlooking the cockle beach and watch the daily flight from the mainland land on the beach when the tide was out. "priceless"


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi

We've just returned from the Western Isles with Hopscotch 8. Started on Barra then drove up through all the isles returning from Stornoway.

Oban - Castlebay (Barra)
Barra - Eriskay
Bernaray (N.Uist) - Leverburgh (Harris)
Stornoway - Ullapool

Our van is 5.6m but this equates to <8m with CalMac.

Cost for van and 2 passengers for all crossings was £361. The rover is only worthwhile if you plan unlimited crossings within the 15 day period. 

Go. Barra/Vatersay/Harris/SW Lewis are spectacular  

Griff


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

johnc & griffy16 - Thanks for your replies and suggestions. The Hopscotch tickets were the things I was going to look at next. I somehow doubted that there would be any chance of discount due to the monopoly but thought I'd enquire anyway. Hopscotch 8 sounds as if it will suit us so will have a good look at that, it's certainly a better price.

If we do that we may even be able to afford to visit Orkney while we're up there, we'll see.

Thanks again

bill


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Absurd !

This is probably more than Portsmouth - Bilbao return.


----------

